# Interventional radiology coder, CIRCC, seeks permanent remote position



## CardioRad (Jul 23, 2019)

Recruiters, please respond to post in this forum with your contact info.
I will receive an email alert and respond to you.
Anonymous resume is attached. Thank you


----------



## harjit14 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi, would you be interested as a remote coder for diagnostic center at NJ? You may please text if interested at 347-226-0111


----------



## Jess1980 (Oct 28, 2019)

Are you still looking?


----------



## CardioRad (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes. Still need a job in interventional radiology and/or cardiology. Thank you!


----------

